# Goats will only eat horehound if I pull up the plants, why?



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Whenever we are home we let out goats out to freely graze during the morning. Of course there is plenty growing on top of our septic system that the goats love except for the horehound. They will not touch the stuff. Having no desire to make horehound cough drops from plants growing on the septic system, last spring I pulled a bunch up and threw it into my compost pile. To my amazement the next day I found a goat on top of the compost pile eating all the horehound up. Well, horehound has once again taken over the mound covering my septic system. Today is the beginning of deer hunting season so the goats cannot be let out to graze for their safety. I yanked up a bunch of horehound, roots and all, out of the ground and threw it over the fence for the goats. They immediately started munching on the plants. I am really curious as to why they will only eat horehound if I pull up the plants? Has anyone else experienced anything like this before?


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Ive came to the assumption that GOATS ARE JUST CRAZY!!! lol....
Atleast ALL OF MINE ARE!! I think they all get together and come up with stuff to do to try and drive us crazy so they wont be alone....lol...


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

While at the County Hunter's BBQ last night I mentioned this and someone said they will eat dried horehound but not fresh. I was guessing that last spring because a day or two passed before I spotted a goat in the compost pile chomping away. But yesterday I threw it over the fence and 2 goats ran up to the piles and began munching away. They didn't eat it all, but did eat. When they consume this pile I will pull up more for them. Should have the entire area cleared of horehound long before deer hunting season is over with.


----------

